# masonry concrete work, creating walkout basement?



## Ron6519

You would call a few contractors and get estimates based on locality.
Cutting out a half wall and digging the opening could be done much more easily then a full wall. The tricky part would be the drain and it's routing away from the house.
Ron


----------



## geminisr

Ron,

Thanks for replying to my post, (and my other one). i'll follow up with this route.


----------

